# Kahr PM 45



## glockman55 (Apr 11, 2018)

I just picked up a PM 45 NIB, three mags, etc. $400. I like Kahr's, great carry weapon IMO..I also have the PM9..something about a .45acp that I love.. this one make number 6 (.45 acp's) for me.. The PM 45 will be my primary carry weapon for now..lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yum!

I wish that I could still comfortably shoot a .45, especially a .45 pocket pistol.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I intend to try the Shield or maybe this Kahr before I buy one. Even with my arthritic hands, a full size or Commander size 45 still seems softer than some 9mm handguns to me.


----------

